# Basement Redo. Need Help/Advice



## nathanpetrelli (Mar 18, 2015)

I want to redo my basement and make it into an office. I need suggestions, tips, advice. What was your experience? Did you do it yourself or use a contractor? Any regrets?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the site. There is lot's of good help here. But you need to ask specific questions about what you want to do. Pictures and plans for your space, including sizes.


----------



## frodo (Apr 9, 2015)

nathanpetrelli said:


> I want to redo my basement and make it into an office. I need suggestions, tips, advice. What was your experience? Did you do it yourself or use a contractor? Any regrets?




regrets ?   not big enough...


----------



## nathanpetrelli (Apr 10, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Welcome to the site. There is lot's of good help here. But you need to ask specific questions about what you want to do. Pictures and plans for your space, including sizes.



It's a decent size basement, 1,100 sq ft. It's clean for a basement. No leaks or cracks. I want to add carpet, paint it and it needs additional lighting.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2015)

Is the basement finished with walls or just bear concrete. Most here get advice on how to do the work themselves but getting all the same info is great even if you hire a contractor.


----------

